# Bonsai Tree



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

A few people in the past have asked me about my Bonsai trees. Heres a pic of one I gave to the NC arboretum.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I always wanted to get into bonsai trees but I know nothing of them. Looks very good.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Interesting.
So, what is a good resource if a person would like to try this.
Is there an aquatic version?


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

Wiste; Try using a branched piece of wood and tieing moss to it...Jim


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice Jimjim, what species is that tree? I have a ficus I'm working on and I have used junipers. Just playing around. Those trees demand alot of devotion.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow...I have always wanted a nice big Juniper Bonsai Tree on my desk. However, I'm afraid that I’ll kill it. (My uncle's Bonsai Tree lasted a month) Is there any hobbyist websites for keeping Bonsai Tree?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Is there a site or forum like this one but about bonsai?


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

woooo... i love bonsai... I've given them up for a while cos i was too busy to take care of the few my grandfather left me.. think i'll go get them back from my uncle.... this thread really reminded me of their nice style.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Here is one that I know of....

http://www.tropicalbonsai.com/forums/

Right now Im working with a Red Japanese Maple.... We have a nice one in out yard and I took a cutting off of it, Im in the process of trying to get it to take root for me.... so far it seems like it has been a success though its only been about 4 weeks and its just now coming out of the humity dome that it was in so time will tell.

They are really neat little trees though I love the look, Jimjim or anyone else who might know. Im intrested in getting a tree for indoors that would be fairly easy to care for as a beginner. Any suggestions? also suggestions of good places to order from?

Thanks,
~Matt


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*Bonsai-Aquatica or emerceca*

There are many sites devoted to Bonsai (or Penjing in Chinese). Do a Googal and you'll be covered in them. I've sold all of mine along with most of my fish and plants these last few years because of my health and age. I've always had the urge to design an underwater Bonsai tho because it would open all kinds of new avenues in both miniture tree looks and Suseki (mini landscapes). Now heres a field no-ones exploring except as gee-gaws from your LFS. Think of only living plants giving a beutiful mini lanscape. By using dead bonsai trunks or making them and using several plants(moss?) to form leaf areas there are lots of aquatic plants that will give a heck of a scene. Just a idle thought from an old man....Jim


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Excellent! I do bonsai myself (though amateur). I have a texas ebony and hawaiiian umbrella that I am working on right now. There is such and art to it. That is probably why I like aquatics so much. It combines my love of art, science, horitculture and fish together. 

I remember one picture I saw of someone who combined both bonsai and aquatics. I enjoyed it, but others weren't so appreciative (not sure what site it was, could have been this one for all I know).


----------

